# Service Aire in Southern Spain, HELP!!



## spigot (Mar 31, 2017)

We hit Spain tomorrow, been wild camping for several days coming up from S Morocco.
Cassette is about to Explode!!.
Does anyone know of a service aire in Southern Spain?.
I know there's one at La Linea, but can I use it to just empty & take on water?.
I don't want to pay €12 for the above, & anyway, that's coming up to campsite prices,
Anyone on here been there?.
Mike.


----------



## Byronic (Mar 31, 2017)

Marina aire at la Linea is €13/night, possibly where you are thinking of. But the football ground carpark area is €5/night, there is a cassette emptying point, but not much else. Go east past the Gib frontier crossing on the coast road, it's only about 400 m distant. There's not much else to choose from in the vicinity these days.


----------



## moonshadow (Apr 1, 2017)

Have you looked in the aires book, or the POIs even? Depends where you are arriving in Spain!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Apr 1, 2017)

*New Aire close to Gibraltar*

Try this one;

We came across this new aire in southern Spain, 4miles from Gibraltar on the A383,
La line de la Conception, it is not in any guide book, they only advertise on face book.
Co-ords: N36°11.462’ W005°20.869’

It is a new Aire behind a service station, fenced in, 10 places, all with electric hook up, chemical
disposal point. In the station forecourt is the water point, grey water drain and rubbish bin.
It costs €8 per night all in.

:drive::camper::goodluck:


----------



## Byronic (Apr 1, 2017)

loulou said:


> Try this one;
> 
> We came across this new aire in southern Spain, 4miles from Gibraltar on the A383,
> La line de la Conception, it is not in any guide book, they only advertise on face book.
> ...



Often closed when I drive past.
The football carpark money man is often absent during the day, if you just drive in dump the cassette and drive out he probably won't be there and even if he is he usually doesn't care. It's also only 1€ to park up for the day nothing to stop you using the dump point and the €1 will go towards easing your conscience:


----------



## spigot (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks loulou, that looks my best bet.


----------



## spigot (Apr 1, 2017)

Add Content


----------



## RogerV (Apr 1, 2017)

Freebie at San Clemente

Google Map

And at Fregenal de la Sierra

Google Maps


----------



## carol (Apr 1, 2017)

spigot said:


> We hit Spain tomorrow, been wild camping for several days coming up from S Morocco.
> Cassette is about to Explode!!.
> Does anyone know of a service aire in Southern Spain?.
> I know there's one at La Linea, but can I use it to just empty & take on water?.
> ...



What's wrong with the side of the road?


----------



## spigot (Apr 2, 2017)

Carol, you naughty girl!.


----------



## spigot (Apr 3, 2017)

loulou said:


> (null)



Hi loulou,
              Tried that service area,
Brilliant!
Emptied tanks & filled up with water,
No charge, also noted fuel prices were reasonable, so topped up with diesel.
Thanks, Mike.


----------

